

LizaMoon mass injection hits over 226,000 URLs (was 28,000) including iTunes - adulau
http://community.websense.com/blogs/securitylabs/archive/2011/03/29/lizamoon-mass-injection-28000-urls-including-itunes.aspx

======
aditya
500k+ right now. Wow, this thing is spreading.

[http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=%22%3Cscr...](http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=%22%3Cscript+src%3Dhttp:%2F%2Flizamoon.com%2Fur.php%22&aq=o&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=1&cad=b)

